# USC Phd in Transmedia



## jedimastere (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello!

I am posting this to hopefully acquire any reviews, insights or experiences with the USC Phd program for Transmedia.

This doctoral program specializes in New Media in conjunction with the Film/communications school at USC.

Word around certain corners of the film industry is that transmedia is the way of the future.

It basically encompasses all areas of media tied to one particular story or concept.  Like how every big blockbuster has a game/app/story/website tie in to it's feature.

Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JKL (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm a USC Production MFA student, and I attended a seminar on Transmedia yesterday. I think USC has their marbles together, and you won't be disappointed. There are so many talented faculty working on (and researching!) various things in Transmedia. The facilities are amazing, and the faculty really encourage us to explore various avenues. Also, USC invites famous and talented guest speakers, and hosts many special events.


----------

